# been sacked! 1st time in 26 years.... not good



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2014)

so I have been given 6 weeks notice. last day is tomoz so got 6 weeks to find a new job, 42 and slightly bricking it.

Poor sick record although 6 days in the last 10 months but the Bradford factor doesnt lie.... yeah OK

time for pastures new maybe


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear Steve, this is some turn around from being offered a promotion recently. Hope you find something else sharpish


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2014)

gutted.com

Nah its all corperate crap tbh and part of me is relieved. 

Appeal going in tomoz, might turn whistelblower tbh


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 27, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			so I have been given 6 weeks notice. last day is tomoz so got 6 weeks to find a new job, 42 and slightly bricking it.

Poor sick record although 6 days in the last 10 months but the Bradford factor doesnt lie.... yeah OK

time for pastures new maybe
		
Click to expand...

WOW sacked for 6 days absence on the Bradford factor.  

We have guys getting a warning at most for 1000+ points

I'm sitting on 125ish points without a single word being said to me.

Harsh!!!


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2014)

BT has one of the lowest even though they raised it due to the union, I think ours is 80 points


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 27, 2014)

Hope it all works out for you matey.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2014)

What is this Bradford factor and points system ?


----------



## fundy (Mar 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What is this Bradford factor and points system ?
		
Click to expand...

seems its an HR system for monitoring employees sickness record (yep i had to google it)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2014)

fundy said:



			seems its an HR system for monitoring employees sickness record (yep i had to google it)
		
Click to expand...


Oh right - guess didn't have anything like that in military life - you went to the sick parade then got sent back to work


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 27, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			BT has one of the lowest even though they raised it due to the union, I think ours is 80 points
		
Click to expand...

80 points then your out? That is ridiculous!!! What happens if your ill twice in a year for Christ sake?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 27, 2014)

75 points is when we get issued with a verbal warning and then goes through the disciplinary ladder on any following occurred..nces thereafter. It was brought in to combat the one day sickie merchants, but now encourages people to go off long term and accrue less points.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 27, 2014)

wrighty1874 said:



			75 points is when we get issued with a verbal warning and then goes through the disciplinary ladder on any following occurred..nces thereafter. It was brought in to combat the one day sickie merchants, but now encourages people to go off long term and accrue less points.
		
Click to expand...

Yep might as well have 2 weeks off as it's not much different from having 2 single days.


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 27, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			80 points then your out? That r is ridiculous!!! What happens if your ill twice in a year for Christ sake?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing should happen for twice. The idea is that it picks up the people who consistently take single sick days


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear that you've been let go mate. Hope you find something soon..:thup:


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Oh right - guess didn't have anything like that in military life - you went to the sick parade then got sent back to work 

Click to expand...

With tubagrip and brufen, regardless of what was wrong with you


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			With tubagrip and brufen, regardless of what was wrong with you 

Click to expand...



Yep  

Tuba grip and brufen cure every illness it appears


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 27, 2014)

Gibbo, sorry to hear your news, hopefully you'll pick something up as soon as :thup:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 27, 2014)

What job do you or did you have Gibbo?


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bt engineer, Underground, overhead, exchange and broadband.... I'll find sometyhing as also got IT quals aswell

its my own fault tbh but work, siingle dad and a hard time with teens = cya


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			Bt engineer, Underground, overhead, exchange and broadband.... I'll find sometyhing as also got IT quals aswell

its my own fault tbh but work, siingle dad and a hard time with teens = cya
		
Click to expand...


Sending you a pm mate


----------



## sandmagnet (Mar 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear this gibbo ..... Have been through it myself and won and stayed but always looking over my shoulder now ! Same age as you so now trying to do the knowledge to work for myself and tell them to stick it.


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 27, 2014)

Good luck Gibbo. Sincerely hope all works out for you mate


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 27, 2014)

Good luck for the future Gibbo


----------



## louise_a (Mar 27, 2014)

Sorry to heat that Gibbo. Sounds a bit of a harsh system, what happens f say you are prone to say Asthma attacks and have to have several odd days off, that would rack up the points pretty quickly.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 27, 2014)

Best of luck Gibbo


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 27, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			Bt engineer, Underground, overhead, exchange and broadband.... I'll find sometyhing as also got IT quals aswell

its my own fault tbh but work, siingle dad and a hard time with teens = cya
		
Click to expand...

Dude that is harsh. Hope the appeal is successful.


----------



## hovis (Mar 27, 2014)

Cant help but think there's more to it than your sickness! Seems an easy way to let employees go without paying redundancy pay.  Be interesting to see the sickness records of the management!  You not in a union?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear that G1BBO, good luck with the appeal/alternative employment.


----------



## rickg (Mar 27, 2014)

Crap news mate........


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2014)

Bad news matey. We have a Bradford of 100 to instigate sickness proceedings and then at manager/HR discretion so if there is mitigating circumstances (illness and relapse etc) then it can be overlooked. Most are working to three periods of short term absence in a rolling 12 month period (7 days or less in one period) as the trigger. Hope you find something soon. Like the idea of turning whistleblower or chucking a few grenades before you go but be careful and bear in mind you'll need a reference


----------



## BROOKIE (Mar 27, 2014)

Don't let them get you down mate,your better than them,you'll be in work soon


----------



## Evesdad (Mar 27, 2014)

Wow bad news! As earlier one moment being lined up for promotion next out the door. Never heard of this system but if it was in place at my last job half the drivers would be out the door after a couple of months!


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 28, 2014)

Nothing surprises me anymore with BT. Sorry to hear that mate but with your experience you won't be out of work for long.


----------



## Sharktooth (Mar 28, 2014)

Not good news for anyone to get. Sometimes these things can a blessing in disguise though. With any luck you'll find something better. good luck


----------



## London mike 61 (Mar 28, 2014)

Really sorry to hear about your bad news , I hope you find something soon.

Keep your pecker up, you and your family will get through this.


----------



## G_Mulligan (Mar 28, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			Bt engineer, Underground, overhead, exchange and broadband.... I'll find sometyhing as also got IT quals aswell

its my own fault tbh but work, siingle dad and a hard time with teens = cya
		
Click to expand...

you will mate my friend has the same type of qualifications and has worked for the lottery, sky, fire brigade, ADT, and now Virgin. 

Write a good CV, get the feelers out with job sites and agencies, www.indeed.co.uk is a good website and then get some golf in just to take your mind off it for a week or two  then find a job starting in 4 weeks and have another couple of weeks golfing. Could be the best thing ever for your game :thup:


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 28, 2014)

Best of luck mate.
Lots of jobs out there I'm reliably told, for example Jaguar in the Midlands are after loads of engineers for their maintenance team.
No excuse for getting pumped for sick days, then again I've never heard of that Bradford thing but I guess it does ween out the ones who are playing the system.


----------



## stevelev (Mar 28, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			With tubagrip and brufen, regardless of what was wrong with you 

Click to expand...

Ha Ha  They dispensed Ibuprofen in big white bottle, about 200+pills. Little pink Smarties  When I Was in l was  sure the med centre were on Commision


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 28, 2014)

I've never heard of the Bradford factor but it sounds very harsh indeed.

Crap news, G1BB0. Hope you get fixed up soon.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 28, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			I've never heard of the Bradford factor but it sounds very harsh indeed.

Crap news, G1BB0. Hope you get fixed up soon.
		
Click to expand...

I had a look at the BF last night. It actually looks like a decent system for controlling "rogue" sickness dwellers, BUT, the system falls down when arbitrary limits are put on the points people accumulate. There has to be a system for judging each individual case in place, but most companies prefer to take the decision making out of the equation and impose limits.. It's lazy management at its worst..
As I said before Gibbo, I'm sorry that you've fallen foul of this poorly administrated system..:angry:


----------



## Slab (Mar 28, 2014)

Hope you find something soon Gibbo

On the side issue of absence from work, its the bane of my workload and always regrettably when someone is lost to what is often a preventable issue but without some kind of measure and penalty it will only get worse and can easily spread through the team


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 28, 2014)

so got rather drunk last night, just going in to hand in my laptop, keys etc.

feeling rather chipper today, got a leaving do tonight so more alcohol. Already sorting CV and had a few offers. It is probably a blessing as the company is not what it was and is micro managing to the extreme.

onwards and upwards. Luckily I have cashed in some shares plus had a good month overtime wise & 6 weeks severance pay so got a bit of time before money runs out to find something although sooner rather than later hopefully.

Gonna get the decorating sorted and new carpets laid so not all bad haha, and plenty of golf


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 28, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			so got rather drunk last night, just going in to hand in my laptop, keys etc.

feeling rather chipper today, got a leaving do tonight so more alcohol. Already sorting CV and had a few offers. It is probably a blessing as the company is not what it was and is micro managing to the extreme.

onwards and upwards. Luckily I have cashed in some shares plus had a good month overtime wise & 6 weeks severance pay so got a bit of time before money runs out to find something although sooner rather than later hopefully.

Gonna get the decorating sorted and new carpets laid so not all bad haha, and plenty of golf 

Click to expand...

Great attitude to take matey.. Just think of the handicap tumbling when you've got a few weeks to hit the range...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 28, 2014)

PM sent again mate 

Get that CV to me


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 28, 2014)

Cripes - that's severe G1880 - apply that criteria to the public sector and you wouldn't have to bother about making folks redundant.  PS - not a statement made in ignorance - my Mrs works in the public sector (NHS) and the abuse of the system she tells me that goes on is shocking - really p**ses her off.  And the nonsense that goes on from mums of young children - because 'got noone to look after kids' and sickness and flexible working' and taking 'days off in lieu' - yeh sure!  And they get away with it as managers too incompetent or weak.


----------



## matts1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Sounds like a blessing in disguise. Sometime this sort of thing to the push you need. 

Enjoy 6 weeks of golf!


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 28, 2014)

I predict great things for you buddy! Good luck!


----------



## Siren (Mar 28, 2014)

Gutted for you G1bbo, hope things turn out ok.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 28, 2014)

That's Crap Steve! however you have needed and sought after skills so as others have said you will get something soon. Make sure it's right for you though.

A short break to blow away the BT cobwebs is essential imo.

Hope to hear you are sorted soon. :thup:


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 28, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Cripes - that's severe G1880 - apply that criteria to the public sector and you wouldn't have to bother about making folks redundant.  PS - not a statement made in ignorance - my Mrs works in the public sector (NHS) and the abuse of the system she tells me that goes on is shocking - really p**ses her off.  And the nonsense that goes on from mums of young children - because 'got noone to look after kids' and sickness and flexible working' and taking 'days off in lieu' - yeh sure!  And they get away with it as managers too incompetent or weak.
		
Click to expand...

Not to stray too far off topic but my Mrs also works in the NHS and is a mum to young kids. She wouldn't dream of abusing the system in the way you suggest, preferring to take holidays or to get me to take holidays when the kids are not well.

She would certainly agree with you that the system is abused and that weak management allows it to happen, but to tar all mums of young kids as being system-abusers is the same as labelling all seniors as slow players, and we all know how popular a viewpoint that is.

Anyone can abuse the system. Whether or not you do so depends on your character, rather than whether or not you have kids.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 28, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Cripes - that's severe G1880 - apply that criteria to the public sector and you wouldn't have to bother about making folks redundant.  PS - not a statement made in ignorance - my Mrs works in the public sector (NHS) and the abuse of the system she tells me that goes on is shocking - really p**ses her off.*  And the nonsense that goes on from mums of young children *- because 'got noone to look after kids' and sickness and flexible working' and taking 'days off in lieu' - yeh sure!  And they get away with it as managers too incompetent or weak.
		
Click to expand...

Daily Mail alert, all mothers abuse the system....

Perhaps it might be the case that a child is ill at the last moment and they really do not have anyone else to look after them?  And may be they are entitled to flexible working as they try and balance the challenge of brining up children with also brining in money to help raise their children. Mind you, I suppose the answer is that they should not try and have a career and bring up children.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 28, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Not to stray too far off topic but my Mrs also works in the NHS and is a mum to young kids. She wouldn't dream of abusing the system in the way you suggest, preferring to take holidays or to get me to take holidays when the kids are not well.

She would certainly agree with you that the system is abused and that weak management allows it to happen, but to tar all mums of young kids as being system-abusers is the same as labelling all seniors as slow players, and we all know how popular a viewpoint that is.

Anyone can abuse the system. Whether or not you do so depends on your character, rather than whether or not you have kids.
		
Click to expand...

Well said.


----------



## richart (Mar 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear Steve.

Just make sure you stay off ebay while you have money on the hip.


----------



## chellie (Mar 29, 2014)

Good luck in finding something better soon. In the meantime enjoy your time off.


----------



## cleanstrike (Mar 29, 2014)

Take heart in the knowledge that, in future, every time you pass some poor sod stuck up a pole in the depths of winter or when it's chucking it down, you will smile to yourself and be inwardly glad that you don't have to do it anymore. I do. Hope you get something else soon.

Oh! and don't forget, on your last day, to tell your level 1 exactly what you think of him/her before you walk ... it's traditional. If you can manage to stick it to your level 2 as well then that's a bonus.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 29, 2014)

Its never nice to hear of people losing jobs but reading the 1st post 6days sick in 10months is surely not a sackable offence. What was your sickness like before?

Anyway, good luck with finding a new career it's very tough out there.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 29, 2014)

cleanstrike said:



			Take heart in the knowledge that, in future, every time you pass some poor sod stuck up a pole in the depths of winter or when it's chucking it down, you will smile to yourself and be inwardly glad that you don't have to do it anymore. I do. Hope you get something else soon.

*Oh! and don't forget, on your last day, to tell your level 1 exactly what you think of him/her before you walk ... it's traditional. If you can manage to stick it to your level 2 as well then that's a bonus*.
		
Click to expand...

Think that works perfect when you are looking for references towards a new job.


----------



## cleanstrike (Mar 29, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think that works perfect when you are looking for references towards a new job.
		
Click to expand...

Personally, I found that trying to get blood out of a stone was easier than trying to get a reference from BT so that shouldn't really bother him.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 29, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Not to stray too far off topic but my Mrs also works in the NHS and is a mum to young kids. She wouldn't dream of abusing the system in the way you suggest, preferring to take holidays or to get me to take holidays when the kids are not well.

She would certainly agree with you that the system is abused and that weak management allows it to happen, but to tar all mums of young kids as being system-abusers is the same as labelling all seniors as slow players, and we all know how popular a viewpoint that is.

Anyone can abuse the system. Whether or not you do so depends on your character, rather than whether or not you have kids.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying all do it - but for instance - she just doesn't get the two young mums that she works with - they seem to think that the NHS has a responsibility to enable them to have well paid (in NHS nursing terms) FULL-TIME jobs AND fit the job around their childcare - to heck with the impact that has on the others in the team and the service that they deliver.  

My Mrs actually gave one of them a piece of her mind during the week as the girl seemed to think that having childcare costs and mortgages and bills and cars to pay for is something that just today's generation of parents have to deal with.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 29, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Daily Mail alert, all mothers abuse the system....
		
Click to expand...

Just because I didn't preface 'mums' with the word 'some' doesn't mean that I believe all young mums try it on with their employers in the NHS - please.  But the two my wife works with are...and they believe that they are entitled to flexibility from their employer.  If you are a nurse and want flexibility in your childcare go on the bank - easy - that's what my Mrs did.  Hated doing some of the jobs she had to do - and they were well beneath her pay grade - but that's the compromise you have to make.  Don;t expect your employer to be doing all the flexing.

And I am talking much much worse than what G188O has been dismissed for - which I find shocking.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 31, 2014)

sooo, its Monday, LFC are top of the league, been up since 6 doing CV and sending off about a million applications. Meanwhile had an email from the union and the appeal is in on the grounds of being 2 harsh and incorrect (wont bore with details).

I have an interview already on Tuesday 8th for a potential job back in IT so about to load VMware and start playing with server 2012 etc (I am sure not much has changed but still need to remind the old grey matter). CBT Nuggets downloaded for some extra cramming and messing with windows 7. Also 2 other companies getting back to me tomorrow.

I actually think even if I win the appeal a job back in IT is for me as I love dabbling and learning & problem solving. A glutton for punishment maybe


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 31, 2014)

Good luck with the interview and potential interviews mate.
My missus was sacked years ago along with three other members of staff and they took their employer to a tribunal which they won. She really enjoyed being able to tell him to shove his job after he had to offer their jobs back to them.
It's never nice to have to work for a firm you know doesn't really want you there for what ever reason.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 31, 2014)

Good luck! Better to try new pastures and let the union push for compensation or what ever they do. Chalk it up as an experience and move forward.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 31, 2014)

If you had a week off followed by a 3 weeks spell of sickness that would be 80 points accrued and therefore, in a disciplinary scenario where we work.



guest100718 said:



			Nothing should happen for twice. The idea is that it picks up the people who consistently take single sick days
		
Click to expand...


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 1, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			sooo, its Monday, LFC are top of the league, been up since 6 doing CV and sending off about a million applications. Meanwhile had an email from the union and the appeal is in on the grounds of being 2 harsh and incorrect (wont bore with details).

I have an interview already on Tuesday 8th for a potential job back in IT so about to load VMware and start playing with server 2012 etc (I am sure not much has changed but still need to remind the old grey matter). CBT Nuggets downloaded for some extra cramming and messing with windows 7. Also 2 other companies getting back to me tomorrow.

I actually think even if I win the appeal a job back in IT is for me as I love dabbling and learning & problem solving. A glutton for punishment maybe 

Click to expand...

Good luck with the interview and the appeal. Hopefully you'll get a job in IT and win the appeal which will allow you to then turn round and tell them to stick it.


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 1, 2014)

wrighty1874 said:



			If you had a week off followed by a 3 weeks spell of sickness that would be 80 points accrued and therefore, in a disciplinary scenario where we work.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds harsh!


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 1, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			sooo, its Monday, LFC are top of the league, been up since 6 doing CV and sending off about a million applications. Meanwhile had an email from the union and the appeal is in on the grounds of being 2 harsh and incorrect (wont bore with details).

I have an interview already on Tuesday 8th for a potential job back in IT so about to load VMware and start playing with server 2012 etc (I am sure not much has changed but still need to remind the old grey matter). CBT Nuggets downloaded for some extra cramming and messing with windows 7. Also 2 other companies getting back to me tomorrow.

I actually think even if I win the appeal a job back in IT is for me as I love dabbling and learning & problem solving. A glutton for punishment maybe 

Click to expand...

2012 is quite a bit differnt to other versions.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 1, 2014)

as I am finding out Paddy 

quite enjoying it aactually, messing about with powershell and GUI. Just about to order an SSD and some more ram tho lol then its the joys of domain server & AD then messing with clients. All good fun


----------



## adiemel (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorry to hear the news, but good luck with the interview.


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 1, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			as I am finding out Paddy 

quite enjoying it aactually, messing about with powershell and GUI. Just about to order an SSD and some more ram tho lol then its the joys of domain server & AD then messing with clients. All good fun 

Click to expand...

you want to be looking in to VDI too. Either Vmware or Citrix.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 1, 2014)

Don't touch windows - it's rubbish  

Linux rules ok


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 1, 2014)

using vmware at the mo, also gonna use hyperv. brains fried already!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 1, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			I have an interview already on Tuesday 8th for a potential job back in IT so about to load VMware and start playing with server 2012 etc (I am sure not much has changed but still need to remind the old grey matter). .
		
Click to expand...

...and maybe some DCS, Hyper-V and VMM?  Get onto that CLoud


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 1, 2014)

nooooo not the dreaded cloud!! lol

I actually fancy VOIP more as my experience is more telephony/networking based or going down the ADSL/VDSL route


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 1, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and maybe some DCS, Hyper-V and VMM?  Get onto that CLoud 

Click to expand...

Cloud..... the new name for outsourcing.....


----------

